# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Laminate floors - what to check when buying?

## occam

Well, now that I can get rid of the skirting boards it is time to buy toolset, underlay and floorplanks.  I have seen what IKEA offers, and some other places (easily scratched planks) but today I checked eBay.  Here there is cheaper stuff available with impressive "25 year warranty, water resistant, etc etc".
Going just by published specs, eBay souces win hands down. So, what have I overlooked?

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> Well, now that I can get rid of the skirting boards it is time to buy toolset, underlay and floorplanks.  I have seen what IKEA offers, and some other places (easily scratched planks) but today I checked eBay.  Here there is cheaper stuff available with impressive "25 year warranty, water resistant, etc etc".
> Going just by published specs, eBay souces win hands down. So, what have I overlooked?

  Well, I for one would not buy a laminate floor (or any other floor, to be fair) that I hadn't seen in person or at least had on solid recommendation from a mate. I looked at those e-Bay floors this afternoon and really could not tell much about them.  
Water resistance is measured at the joints--how tightly they fit and if there is any glue line to help slow penetration. Yours is not a "wet" application, so that should not be a problem.   
Can you pick it up? If so, you can go down and see it first. If not, the freight will probably kill you. Even if you buy it at Bunnies, at least they will be there if you have a problem (in theory at any rate).  :Smilie:

----------


## occam

Well, I have been around to some suppliers and found two simple tests:
* scrape the plank surface with a key - if the  plank shows a scratch, it is not to be used for hallways etc where wear is high
* use your nail to check a joint between two planks; if your nail 'catches' in either direction then the joint will cause trouble in 'real life'.  I assume that the samples are done as perfectly as possible (no vendor can be stupid enough to make bad samples if he can make good ones).

----------


## jags

Don't do it ........  
If you are going to the effort of removing your skirting boards why in the world would you use a product that is cheap and tacky like laminate .
laminate is now often only a few dolloar less that a 8mm veneered boards or real wood if you are going to do some thing IMO do it right the first time ...Next people will be useing card board as a floor covering ,
 Put  simply MDF or HDF eg laminate boards and water don't mix i've seen the results a number of times .
And isn't the point to add value to the property ....
But if it's just for a rental and you really don't care go nut but don't waste your time with removing the skirting board just use quarter rounds .
IMO 
Rob

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> Don't do it ........  
> If you are going to the effort of removing your skirting boards why in the world would you use a product that is cheap and tacky like laminate .

  With respect, it is not that simple. While I prefer real timber for the look and feel, the fact is that in independent tests done by a respected consumer group, laminate flooring came up as best for resisting damage and was recommended for high traffic areas.  
What's more, engineered flooring (the wood veneer) gives you, IMO, the worst of both worlds, low water resistance and easily damaged. I would choose laminate over the veneered any day. 
That said, real timber flooring can be refinished many times and has a great ambiance. But good quality laminate will wear well if you keep it clean and dry. :Smilie:

----------


## Connollys

The best thng you can do is visit a showroom that has the full range of solid timber, floating and laminate floors and get good adive on what will suit you installation requirements and budget 
Cheers

----------


## LegacyGT

i put laminate flooring in the granny flat and its fine!!! 
what to look out for? try buy one that is scratch proof. my mate bought one that was indestructable -  we absolutely tried to hammer it with keys, knives and other sharp instruments and it simply wouldnt scratch. 
get a thick as laminate as u can so it feels more solid and less noisy.

----------


## That Floor Guy

I've installed some awesome looking laminates, and some shockers, I have never installed a "really good" cheap one, the cut throat nature of flooring retail pretty much ensures that the price will directly reflect the quality. 
The best "cheapest one imo would probably be "clix" by premium floors, solid enough top and joins really well. 
oh yeah and I actually prefer to remove and refit skirtings rather than use scotia where possible, it aint that hard.

----------


## mirz

how difficult it is to install laminaye floor? are they easy to mid level DIY? 
what sort of thickness is recommended? i saw today in Bunnings, Formica Laminate Flooring range, they are made in Germany with 20 years warranty. 
thickness is available from 6mm to 12mm, price varies from $15 sqm to $35 sqm. 
we want it to replace old carpets in bedrooms only, rest of house is all tiled. 
it will go on top of slab, do we need to put some sort of underlay first? 
pls suggest, thanks.  http://www.formica.com.au/

----------


## Calamaty Jane

It took me a long time to choose our laminate floor. I absoloutely did my homework, there are many many brands out there. Some good, and some terrible. 
I chose one that looked like wide floorboards. I am absolutely wrapped with it, we have had it down for 4 years now, and If I shift I will get exactly the same one in a new house. 
I have 4 dogs that come inside, and I only have 2 scratches on the flooring. And they werent from the dogs!!!!! 
Occassionaly the edge of a board will start to raise (we have laid it on a particle board floor, and have stumps not a slab). We will get a wide block of wood hit that with a hammer and bang it back into place,  
The laminate I got has got a great warranty (for what its worth) and says you can walk on it in high heels, dogs claws, etc etc. 
Mirz i notice where you live, I live around that area too. We got our laminate at the flooring place on the left driving up Somerton road towards the Hume Highway. 
We got a middle of the range priced laminate, heading towards the deareer end. 
If you want the details of the laminate I can get them because we have got 3 left over packs. :Blush7:  
I have had, lino, carpet, tiles and laminate floor, the latter is by far the best. :Biggrin:

----------


## mirz

thanks heaps for your input Calamaty Janes. would be great if you can post details of your laminate  :Smilie:  
which thickness would you guys recommend for laminate in bedrooms, i.e. 6mm, 8mm, 10mm, or 12mm? 
do you use underlay to reduce noise and make it feel better?

----------


## That Floor Guy

Bedrooms cop very low wear, I'd suggest youy main concern for doing bedrooms would be to find the colour/pattern you liked. 
Underlay is a must with F/floors. I'd strongly suggest a DIY in these area's as it's extremely easy. The best locking system i've used is the "uni-click" type. Just remove your skirtings first for a better finish and undercut the door jambs.  
only real power tool you'll need will be a jig saw.

----------


## 123

I would suggest only look at something by Quick-step.
Uniclic joining system is amazing and the best there is (anyone else on here that has installed one would back that up)
Moisture resistant HDF core (not MDF)
Also very good warranties (to date we have not had to make a single warranty claim! )
Great range of colours and styles as well.

----------


## dhvaughan

> i saw today in Bunnings, Formica Laminate Flooring range, they are made in Germany with 20 years warranty.
>  thickness is available from 6mm to 12mm, price varies from $15 sqm to $35 sqm. http://www.formica.com.au/

  Hi everybody, Doug from U.S.   I just picked out a laminate from Formica.  family= Mirabella  color = Larissa Chestnut.  D2795.  very pretty.  I bought one box and brought it home and layed it out to look at it.   fits together nice, lays flat, pretty color.   
one major problem - every one of the 8 planks in the box has a one or more big scratches across it.  the damage is from the manufacturing process.  the box was unopened, undamaged, and the outer boards had their backs packaged out.  these scratches came from the factory.  they're very visible and since its laminate, there's no way to fix them. 
i'll be returning it tomorrow, and looking at something other than formica brand.
no way i'm going to do a detailed inspection of 400+ planks and try to return every one thats scratched.   
beware...

----------

